# Florida Beach Front and May



## xnavyss (Apr 23, 2016)

Hello

Looking for unit for 2 people with a beachfront view during May somewhere in Florida.

Thanks

Joe
(Proud Military Veteran and Retired Navy Submarine Sailor)


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 23, 2016)

Are you looking for a full week or just a few days?


----------



## xnavyss (Apr 23, 2016)

Full Week

Thanks


----------



## amycurl (Apr 23, 2016)

Did you see this thread?
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=240753


----------



## bestresort (Apr 24, 2016)

I have a full week in daytona

One bedroom deluxe  oceanwalk  5/13-5/20  for $ 700


----------



## xnavyss (Apr 26, 2016)

Bump

A Sanibel Beachfront fell through.


----------



## thetaxqueen (May 9, 2016)

Are you still looking for a unit in May?


----------

